# Trumbull CT



## MR. evil (Oct 27, 2008)

Check out this Vid

The place looks like a load of fun. I really want to get here some time....or atleast one more trip to Nepaug


----------



## bvibert (Oct 27, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Check out this Vid
> 
> The place looks like a load of fun. I really want to get here some time....or atleast one more trip to Nepaug
> 
> http://www.vimeo.com/2074161



Some sick looking stuff there for sure.  

I definitely want to make it to Nepaug again...


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 27, 2008)

trumbull has a lot to offer. i know a few of the spots in the video, i've ridden around them


----------



## 2knees (Oct 27, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Check out this Vid
> 
> The place looks like a load of fun. I really want to get here some time....or atleast one more trip to Nepaug
> 
> http://www.vimeo.com/2074161



sweet vid.  for a second, i thought someone in there had the same pos bike as me.

I'd be down for another nepaug or a trip to that place.  would like one more time out before i bag it.


----------



## Greg (Oct 27, 2008)

Cool vid. Some of those small drops I might even try. Until I see them in person that is... :roll:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 27, 2008)

Awesome video..sick air..and wow modern Mountain Bikes has some crazy shocks..not like my old Huffy


----------



## Greg (Oct 27, 2008)

2knees said:


> sweet vid.  for a second, i thought someone in there had the same pos bike as me.



Don't worry. Yours is a one and only.


----------



## cbcbd (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow, a good quality video of Trumbull... nice!


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2008)

*Rad Trumbul Vid*

Now this is an effin rad Trumbull vid. Looks like this guy made most of it solo by positioning the camera and then riding towards it. Very very cool, plus the guy rips. Enjoy:


----------



## bvibert (Nov 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> Now this is an effin rad Trumbull vid. Looks like this guy made most of it solo by positioning the camera and then riding towards it. Very very cool, plus the guy rips. Enjoy:



Nice work!  There's no way I'd have the patience to keep setting up the camera at different places to get a good shot.  I just wanna ride when I'm out riding..


----------



## Greg (May 4, 2009)

Definitely gotta add Trumbull to the hit list.


----------



## Grassi21 (May 4, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> trumbull has a lot to offer. i know a few of the spots in the video, i've ridden around them



Once this silly lax thing wraps up I want to hit Trumbull with you.  I can do after work on the way home or on a weekend.


----------



## gmcunni (May 4, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Once this silly lax thing wraps up I want to hit Trumbull with you.  I can do after work on the way home or on a weekend.



just say when.


----------



## Greg (May 4, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> just say when.



You mean you still ride? :razz:


----------

